# the glorious 5 wood!



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

Here is my question. I don't see anybody really talking much about 5 woods around here??? Are people blowing off the 5 wood as a club?? I love the 5 wood and tried to a hit a few Hybrids with little luck - so what gives??? I am Pro 5 wood  
Anybody want to comiserate with me on the apparent death of this beauty of a club??


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I personally don't have anything against them..I just don't have a reason to carry one. That what it comes down to. Whether or not you really need one. I don't think it's a dying breed..but it does seem that more and people are leaving it home these days..


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Sandwedge said:


> Here is my question. I don't see anybody really talking much about 5 woods around here??? Are people blowing off the 5 wood as a club?? I love the 5 wood and tried to a hit a few Hybrids with little luck - so what gives??? I am Pro 5 wood
> Anybody want to comiserate with me on the apparent death of this beauty of a club??


I have three woods. A driver, a 14.5 and a 18.5 fairway. You could say they are a 3 and a 4 wood or a strong 5. But they didn't come with numbers on them so I don't technically call them 3 or 4/5 woods.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I personally like my 5 wood, I can hit it affectively. The 5 wood and 2 iron are victims of their design. Typical yardages for the 2 and 5 for the average golfer is 170-195. When I read your post, I took the score sheet for my course and did some numbers. Assuming a drive of 200-210, I could not find one hole on our course where 170-195 would be a good second shot, that yardage is either short or 20 yards to long. I think if you did a pole you'd find that the 2 and 5 are clubs that dont fit the typical second shot yardages. Just my opinion


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*ahh ok I see...*

ahhh ok i see - from your angle that makes sense but I dont drive between 200 and 210 - I get about 275 out of my drives so I have found my 5 wood very helful. Thanks for that last post - thats a very insightful way of judging what clubs will best suite your needs- now I know why i love my 5 wood so much and have resisted being swept up by the Hybrid craze! 
any else here find Hybrids a little hard to hit?? maybe I need to just give it a little more time
sw


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

Love my 5W. Hit it much farther than my 3 hybrid, and there are some holes where it's my tee club. I hit mine about 220 sometimes longer....


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Before I bought my 2H X Hybrid Callaway, I love to used my 5wood on the fairway, and it can let my ball fly low or high at a distance of 200 to 220yards.

Nowadays, my Callaway 2H X Hybrid performs the same way.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I like my five wood. Hate my 3 wood though, 80% of the time I slice it.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm on the same page as 300yards. I used to hit my 5-wood all the time, but that was back in my high school days when I wasn't as long. Sometimes I'd need a 5-wood into a long par 3 or 4. Now, I can't see any situation where I would actually use it. Heck my 3-wood is one of my favorite clubs, but I only hit it a few times a round, mainly on short par 4s. My 5-wood and 3-iron are collecting dust in my trunk right now.


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*confused though*

hey Cody I am a little confused - Isn't the 19 degree hybrid in your bag basically the same loft as a 5 wood??


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

At my home course I rarely carry a 3 wood, but I do carry my 5 wood. Titleist 904F 19. There is one par 3 at 200 yards and if the wind is blowing into the tee box a 5 wood is the club of choice, sometimes a 3 wood. Laugh all you want big hitters but until you have tried hitting an iron 200 yards into winds that blow 15-20 MPH at time you will not realize you need more club!
I find by hitting my 5 wood for second shots on par 5's I eliminate mis hits with my 3 wood, and leave myself easy pitch or chips shots to the greens.
So the 5 wood will not be coming out of my bag anytime soon.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

5w are still popular. Ppl who don't carry 5w's are ones that ditch it for an extra wedge or rarely a 2 iron RARE* or a utility wood . But i would say most ditch it for a wedge. Ppl will replace 3 irons and 4 irons with hybrids. Not many replace a 5 wood with a hybrid because there not made to go that far. There made to be a club that can be easier to hit from different lies maybe off a tee except a long iron is a better play if you can hit one. If not then those are usually the ppl with hybrids. So the only way i ditch a 5w is for another gap wedge or a 2 iron on a course that is running hard and fast.

I have a 5w and a 2 iron. Both that i can hit well. 2 iron i would say is not the club you wanna hit into most par 5's or any green. I would use mostly as off the tee. and the occasional par 5 . But why hit a 2 iron when technology is so good you can set yourself up with a good 5w with a graphite shaft and hit it longer and reach some of those hard par 5's with alot more loft and land it softer? 

Its more or less a preferance thing. I hate hybrids they look ugly and its more pyschological for me to swing one where as a wood looks more appealing to me.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

cbwheeler said:


> I'm on the same page as 300yards. I used to hit my 5-wood all the time, but that was back in my high school days when I wasn't as long. Sometimes I'd need a 5-wood into a long par 3 or 4. Now, I can't see any situation where I would actually use it. Heck my 3-wood is one of my favorite clubs, but I only hit it a few times a round, mainly on short par 4s. My 5-wood and 3-iron are collecting dust in my trunk right now.


Yeah, I used to use one in my high scholl tourney days to..but since then, I've gotten long enough, that having it is a waisted slot in my bag. These days, my 6 iron is my long Par 3 club, and my 3 wood has become my Par 4 club.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> 5w are still popular. Ppl who don't carry 5w's are ones that ditch it for an extra wedge or rarely a 2 iron RARE* or a utility wood . But i would say most ditch it for a wedge. Ppl will replace 3 irons and 4 irons with hybrids. Not many replace a 5 wood with a hybrid because there not made to go that far. There made to be a club that can be easier to hit from different lies maybe off a tee except a long iron is a better play if you can hit one. If not then those are usually the ppl with hybrids. So the only way i ditch a 5w is for another gap wedge or a 2 iron on a course that is running hard and fast.


Yep..switched mine for a wedge..


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Yea i hit my 5w into alot of par 5's but rarely do i tee off with it unless its a really wet day and i can get that lil extra yardage that i can't get from my 3 iron. Right now i hardly use my 3w cuz it has a reg shaft in it that i need to replace with a stiff shaft. and i hardly run into par 5's that i would need a 3w to hit into that green. But i would like to be able to hit it on par 4's etc. But the way i have my wedges setup i don't really need an extra wedge unless i wanted to go with a 52 then get a 56 instead of a 54 i use now. then have my 60* I carry a 5w instead of wedge cuz i rather shape my shots with a pw then trying to just hit full shots all the time cuz working the ball and hitting 3/4 shots are very accurate anyways. i would give up a gap wedge i wouldn't use but a few times a round for a reliable 5w i would only hit a few times a round into par 5's or off a T every once in a while instead of trying to hit a long iron from off the deck or being just out of range for my iron to reach when i could just hit a soft 5w and land it really soft.


----------

